# Perfect night



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Hot and humid and few LGMouth fell for Texas rigged lizards. Worked up sweat for a few fish. But then the shadows fell and the tide never stopped going out.. perfect conditions led to 20 plus LGMouth on pop-r and Waldorf Hair bugs.. a great night and one bonus snakehead.. a big one and it fought very well and in the end got away.. biggest one I have ever seen. It leaped greyhound style three times in to some thick cover and got away.
This LGMouth got to be famous.. 









Perfect night..
Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

